# New divided 29 gallon!!! (pic heavy)



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

We FINALLY completed the 29 gallon divided tank for the boys! It looks so much better than I thought! Each have 5.8 gallons :-D I'm so happy! Here are lots of pictures!! Any room for bottom tankmates?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

wow well done  the boys look great


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It turned out very nice!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

beautiful fish.... are you sure your dividers are secure? I thought mine was and then once I see Freddie swimming on Fish's side:shock: needless to say I almost died of a heart attack.. but they stayed away from each other until I was able to get a net to put Freddie back on his half.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, the tank looks amazing!! Good job!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone  yeah they are super secure, the two on the left look bent but are still perfectly sturdy. I've had bettas get through dividers before, no fun at all. But these dividers are far better than those  I don't think anyone can get through or over these haha


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

that looks awesome! nice job


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great! I bet all that effort was worth it.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

thats fantastic, well done!!!! u've caused my mind to wonder now on how im going to do that!! hehe!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks  Yeah all the work and going to 6 different stores to find everything was totally worth it! And the boys are loving it as well  thanks!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

looks great, and for tankmates, I would suggest rosy red minnows, perhaps, Idk though


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You could get for each section:

1 mystery snail 
5 ghost shrimp 
2 otos


Looks awesome!!!!!!
I wouldn't recommend Rosy Reds, they usually carry parasites. Yuch.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, not sure about otos, I never really have algae grow in this tank, as for shrimp, not a big fan. They're kind of scary when they like "jump" from place to place haha. I'll look into the snails though : ) Thanks


----------

